# Wifes New Pet



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Well the wife talked me into letting her get a new pet. I actually kinda dig the little dude.. First Bearded Dragon Either of us have owned. Kinda wierd not buying stuff for my P's..lol


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

ive always wanted one but thought they were too aggresive since im the kind that likes to hold pets. and ive always seen them bigger than this at pet stores so i never got one.
but he looks cool i like him


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cute lil sh*t.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

They say there not aggressive at all. They like to be held and the more you hold them the more comfortable they get. Whats cool is when you put this lil guy in your hand he doesn't move. He stays right in place and chills good thing too cause he is quick and we would never catch him if he got away..lol


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats on the new pet and nice choice







. I have a 8" blood dragon, what strain is yours and how old is the little guy?


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

No idea bro. He is about 6 or 7 inches is about all i know.. Heres how this went down..lol The wife and I were at the pet store. She says to me "Baby I want that lizard"! Normally this is a bad idea saying yes on a whim and knowing nothing about what your buying. If your not married then you wont understand why that rule no longer applies. What she was really saying was "If I dont get that bearded Dragon you aint gettin sh*t either" lol

So now we been doing some reading but i still dont have much of a clue about anything but i do know she said to me after we bought it "How much is that Manny you wanted"

Any and all tips would be much appreciated..


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

lol, don't worry even though I'm not married I still know what you mean. As for some feeding tips, its fairly easy. You want to feed your lizard about 2-3 times a day mostly containing veggies like shreded carrots, diced cucumber, some kale leaves and crickets dust with calcium powder because these lizards have weak bones when they are small also if you want you can treat it with some fruits like apple slices(de-cored) or banana in a small dish. when it comes to heating and homing, you want to aquire a heating bulb for it ( ask the pet store guys for the right bulb, dont want to fry your lizard), a basking rock, and a reptile cave for shade during to afternoon when the temp gets a bit hot. One thing to let you in on though, the lizard will live up to 10 years and will grow to the max of 2 feet. You also have to mist your lizard atleast twice during the day. Alright with this you should be good, good luck and take care with your piranhas and newly aquired lizard.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

cute bearded dragon


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Just to add to the above...

Misting bearded dragons isnt required. We have one thats 8 years old his name is Steve, lol. They need a UV light as well as a heat lamp. We dont use a basking rock, sometimes they get to hot and the soft underbelly of your lizard can get burned. Make sure your tank has a warm side and a cold side. We have a big dish of water so he can lay in it if he wants. We feed ours different types of lettuce with carrots, cucumber and usually some fruit daily. Always power (calcium) your crikets. Ours is a beast and will easly down a dozen crikets a day, we usually just purchase a 100 at a time. They also like mealworms as a treat. Steve has a log perch he likes to climb to get closer to the heat lamp. Its his fav place to hang out.

Congrats on the newest addition, they are great pets and we let ours roam around the house a few times a aweek. You can get harnesses for them if you are concerned of him taking off. Ours gets a harness and a 10 foot leash in the summer to chill outside with.

What are you housing him in currently? Steve is in a 125G and uses all of it!


----------



## Nikkie (Feb 14, 2011)

Im shane wife I just have a question about my lit guy.. it says to feed him carrots and stuff like that how small do I have to cut it and does it have to be cooked so it is soft or can he eat it hard?
I just wasnt sure cause I didnt see no teeth lol

thanks


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cute little guy!

My personal assistant breeds these guys... he has lots of 'em.
Here's what I've heard from him:

You don't only "_not have to_" mist them, you shouldn't. They're an arid climate animal.

They're absolutely not aggressive, I've gone over and handled them on several occasions... they're very docile.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Nikkie said:


> Im shane wife I just have a question about my lit guy.. it says to feed him carrots and stuff like that how small do I have to cut it and does it have to be cooked so it is soft or can he eat it hard?
> I just wasnt sure cause I didnt see no teeth lol
> 
> thanks


Hi Nikkie, congrats on the new pet!!! All foods should be raw and cut into small enough chunks he can fit them into his mouth easily. There is no chewing involved, they just swollow







Try a variety of fruits and veggies. Also invest in calcium powder and vitamins. The most important years are the first couple. And I want to stress again that they absolutely need UV lighting.


----------



## Nikkie (Feb 14, 2011)

k thanks for the food info..
Im pretty sure we have the right lighting we have 3 different lights on top I turn the two off at night and leave the dark blueish light on at night just incase it does get cold in room...
this is what I got to start off with


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Generally people say feed only what can fit between their eyes. For carrots I used to use the side of a cheese grater (the side the makes it almost a mush) then just throw it on some mixed greens. Right now I have a adult female (4-5yo I beleive) and she is in a 65g. Last I measured head to tail she was about 19". It was a bit ago that I measured this but I doubt she has grown much more. Feed them raw fruits and veggies.

What I suggest:

- get a good quality uvb bulb especially when they still grow a ton. Allowing them to get natural sunlight is also good. This sunlight must be direct and not through any glass or plastics.

- use some tile or carpet instead of sand.

-they like to climb on stuff so you can put the heat light over some wood/ rock so they can climb as close as they want to regulate their own temp. Obviously don't let them get too close. A thermomer will be useful in finding the temps at differnt distances from the bulb. Don't use a basking rock. I use a rock platform with a heat bulb over it so the light can warm the rock but the rock wont burn them.

-misting them or giving them a bath is helpful when they are shedding. A bath often helps them to go to the bathroom too as well as cleans them if they decide to run through their own waste. Make sure they can stand normal with their head above the water (ie only a couple inches of water depending on dragon size). Keep an eye on them. Use luke warm water.

-handeling them when small will get them used to you. I've heard of some snappy adult males though if you devote time for them they will get used to you.

-I often let mine freeroam some room I am in when I am watching tv or on the computer or something. I generally just close the doors for anywhere they shouldn't go and keep watching so I know where they are. Make sure you put any cats or dogs outside or somewhere else and make sure everybody in the house knows they are out and to watch their step as mine will often go to sleep behind doors and you don't want somebody swinning a door and hitting them.... Mines an adult so you can let them roam more without losing them but for a baby keep them confined in a room on a farily bare floor where you can easily see them and where they cant get into or under anything that would make them hard to catch.

- dragons like crickets over veggies so you have to limit their insect consumption so that they will eat their veggies. If they always have access to crickets they probably won't touch their salad. Always allow them acess to salad but limit their insects.



Nikkie said:


> k thanks for the food info..
> Im pretty sure we have the right lighting we have 3 different lights on top I turn the two off at night and leave the dark blueish light on at night just incase it does get cold in room...
> this is what I got to start off with


 i would get a strip light for the uvb bulb. Ive heard of those compact florecnts causing problems for some reptiles. Unless your house gets cold you don't really need a bulb for at night. I never used one and was fine.


----------

